# Looks like the Specialized SRM crank is a go!



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Start saving your pennies!

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

I knew you had a plan. Hooked on SRM like LSD.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh yeah, nothing worse then a data junkie.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Start saving your pennies!
> 
> :thumbsup:


I saw one of these today on a Cal Giant Strawberries rider's bike. I figured he'd hacked a Cannondale version with Specialized crankarms, but he assured me it was Specialized. Pretty cool.

Quarq should work on Specialized, as well as Lightning, which is related. Basically it requires a replaceable spider, which these cranks have. Quarq isn't out yet, though, obviously.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

FWIW- never invest in a first year powermeter. Let someone else Beta test that bad boy. 

You can get your Specialized crank upgraded with SRM guts by sending it to SRM. They only have 135 bcd versions right now (Campy's bcd standard). 

I am holding off for now, want to stick with 130 bcd, plus I have been eye balling a new TT frame, so I need to save my $$.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> FWIW- never invest in a first year powermeter. Let someone else Beta test that bad boy.


This is a good point, except if the alternative is to by a $3500 SRM, that's a considerably longer-term investment. I don't suspect SRM's will hold value as well as they have to this point, considering their patent recently expired, opening the door for competitive crank-based systems.

Look at Powertap, however: it's taken them a lot longer than one year to get it right! And Ergomo's early promise ended up proving itself to be unfounded: I ALMOST got one of those, until I realized it's problems. I-Bike has improved since it was released, via software upgraded. Quarq has the advantage that the computer system is relatively open, so software issues should be trivially addressed, but hardware issues are another matter.

I ended up going with the relatively mature Powertap 2.4 wireless, and it's been great, except that it limits me to one relatively all-purpose rear wheel.


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Cannondale SRM on Specialized S-Works*

I see above the mention of CDale SRM working on Specialized S-Works Crank/BB. Is this actually the case? Can you take a Cdale SRM and mount it on a S-works? Thoughts?


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

cbart330 said:


> I see above the mention of CDale SRM working on Specialized S-Works Crank/BB. Is this actually the case? Can you take a Cdale SRM and mount it on a S-works? Thoughts?


Seen it done.

Both the CD SI system and the Specialized integrated systems use the BB30 standard. Items made for one are interchangeable with the other.


----------

